# Python siphon



## mujolibo (Oct 23, 2008)

I have a 25ft python kit and want to upgrade to a 50ft without having to spend too much money on an extension which by the way is much harder to find. I have looked around at the LFS and all they have is the full 50ft kit. Any ideas on how i could upgrade inexpensively?


----------



## imeridian (Jan 17, 2007)

RV water hoses similar to lawn water hoses, but made with drinking-safe materials. You can also buy just the fittings and use inexpensive bulk tubing from home improvement centers.


----------



## Dan S (Nov 28, 2008)

You can go to a Lowes or Home Depot and in their garden centers you can get all the hose connectors you would need, (both male and female connectors) then go to the plumbing dept. and have them get you some 50' vinyl tubing. Personally i like having two 25' sections. I don't like fumbling around with 50'. Just a thought!


----------



## mujolibo (Oct 23, 2008)

Dan S said:


> You can go to a Lowes or Home Depot and in their garden centers you can get all the hose connectors you would need, (both male and female connectors) then go to the plumbing dept. and have them get you some 50' vinyl tubing. Personally i like having two 25' sections. I don't like fumbling around with 50'. Just a thought!


So you think if i bought a 25ft extension it would hook up onto my current kit?


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

mujolibo said:


> So you think if i bought a 25ft extension it would hook up onto my current kit?


Yep just buy the 25ft extension. Believe me it hooks right up.


----------



## Dan S (Nov 28, 2008)

houseofcards is correct, it will hook right up. I believe you will like it much better than having a single 50' hose!


----------

